# Tracy Murray to make team?



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I am hearing that Murray will make the team at the expense of either Sundov, Brewer, or Norris.

Who should kick the can, and why?
Should the Knicks just kick them all out and bring in another player?

Felipe Ariz... err, Lopez, just signed with Dallas. There's guys out there. Anyone prefer Omar Cook or Marcus Hatten (likely to get axe in Denver) or Mike Wilks over Jamison Brewer? Or should they wait to see if Howard Eisley is bought out, and offer him the veteran's exception?

With the Vin Baker center plan, who else thinks that he'd be interchangable with Shawn Kemp? I doubt he'd be any worse than AWOL Keon Clark.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

omar cook > moochie
cook > brewer
Hatten > moochie and brewer combined

cut all three bums. Isiah wont sign hatten or cook cause he doesnt know anything about them. he doesnt know about college sports in NY til he got here and brought in barrett and that white stiff.

felipe was good with the t wolves and Don Nelson knows that. its too bad he got into that car accident.

i was surprised cook got cut. he did good with portland last year, and jason hart and knight arent really any good. Cook has the potential to be better then both.

and i still have hope for marcus in denver. he performed well every game he was given minutes. hes in the top 50 in assists per game for the preseason,and probably steals too. bzdelik seems to like him, from his quotes in newspapers. if kiki wants to keep 14 guys, he'll make it. 

theres 18 guys on the team. these are the non-guaranteed deals:
Arthur Johnson- should make it
Mark Pope- cut. he stinks, and the nuggets frontline really isnt that desperate
Bryon Russell- they just signed DJ (whos hitting the three better then russell has in the preseason) and Rodney white, to go along with Buckner, and Lenard.
Melvin Sanders- no chance
Mitchell Butler- no chance


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I forgot Lopez had the accident. I just thought he went to Europe after finally getting his foot in the door.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I think he got cut


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

Wouldn't mind seeing Hatten or Cook brought in. Both have the potential to be pretty good players and both were highly regarded players with St. John's. I'd sooner take Hatten or Cook over a veteran bum like Norris or Eisley.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Kiki said after the indiana game that they plan on keeping 15, since the guys without guaranteed deals (hatten, DJ, AJ) all played great against indiana and blew out the game in the 4th.

in the denver newspaper it says hatten is likely to get cut, but i doubt it since i think i heard boykins got hurt, and not only that, but boykins has been stinking up. i saw his last game on nba tv and he sucked bad.

"Vandeweghe also said he is "currently" planning on keeping 15 players on his roster instead of 14, meaning the team needs to cut one player before the season starts Tuesday. Point guard Marcus Hatten may be the player most likely to depart, leaving DerMarr Johnson and Arthur Johnson for the final spots. All three have non-guaranteed deals, leaving Vandeweghe flexibility to change his mind."

oh and:
"Phoenix waives Howard Eisley"

ill bet anything the rockets or jazz pick him up once he clears waivers.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Murray will make the team at the expense of either Sundov, Brewer, or Norris.


you need a new source....

looks like mookie will make the team....


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

hatten got cut in favor of MARK POPE. Nuggets fan ask "how does this bum keep making our team?" Maybe they kept him to have a second opinion on injured players....since hes a doctor too.

in related news, the grizzlies who have some good guards, cut big east star Troy Bell, who is a similar player to Marcus, except Hatten's a better defender,scorer,and rebounder.

id glady take bell or hatten over brewer and moochie.


----------



## NYKFan123 (Sep 26, 2004)

Bell/Hatten>>>Brewer

I like Moochie.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> you need a new source....


You're right. Can't trust those newspapers.


----------



## keepitfree (Nov 5, 2004)

Moochie Norris is so awful, he fuels my silent rage with his inept play.


----------

